

Software good practices applied to the car industry - albanlv
http://nukomeet.com/blog/2012/software_good_practices_applied_car_industry/

======
rvkennedy
Many modern software practices, under the banner of "agile", come _from_ the
car industry: [http://www.radupoenaru.com/agile-roots-toyota-production-
sys...](http://www.radupoenaru.com/agile-roots-toyota-production-system/)

~~~
jared314
Which, in turn, originated from the work done by American statistician, and
professor, Edwards Deming, who helped rebuild Japan after WWII:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._Edwards_Deming>

------
ams6110
Wonder how they achieved a 5-star "crash test equivalency" on roof crush and
rollover on a car that doesn't have a roof?

And what is "crash test equivalency?" I'm guessing it means it wasn't actually
crash tested.

